# Constantly making mistakes at work



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

So I started working in a stockroom last week. The store took on about 15 people for Christmas and we were told we'd work on the cash registers and helping customers and tidying shelves etc. Sounded fun. For some reason I got told to go into the stockroom to work and have been in there every single day as the ONLY new person while all the other new guys are out in the shop. This sucks because a) I didn't apply to work in the stockroom and b) All the other guys start their lunch at similar times and are making friends with eachother and getting to know the permanent staff and learning how to use the cash register, stock computer, where everything is etc and c) all I do is lift boxes and put prices on things all day. 

I've messed up practically every single day since I started. If it's not dropping things then it's putting the wrong stickers on things, getting in the way of other people, taking too long to get things finished, mis-counting things, losing documents etc. Today the manager came into the back and yelled at me in front of everyone because I covered up the barcodes on a bunch of DVD's with a seal wrapper. I put the wrapper on upside down and the barcodes were completely covered in stickers. I felt like an idiot and wanted to sink into the ground. He was yelling in my face and asking me questions just so I could admit that I was stupid. "Where do i scan things?", "The barcode", "Where is the barcode?", "it's covered", "so how am I supposed to scan it?", "don't know", "how am I supposed to know if you don't know?". Everyone was watching in silence and after that I just felt like crying and walking out. To top it off, I then forgot to put tags on a bunch of CD's and the guys in the stockroom were furious with me. I saw one of them showing the other guy my mistakes and shaking his head (he looked PISSED) and the other guy was saying "how can he honestly mess that up?" and then the guy yelled at me "you're supposed to put tags on these! Jeez". I ended up just standing there in the corner myself for the last half an hour pretending to be tidying up my work space.

I finish work there in a few weeks but I so want to quit already. I tried so hard to improve my SA and get a job and it's just backfired completely on me. There's so much to remember and I've got bad co-ordination with my hands and remembering things and I know I'm just going to continue to make mistakes. The guys in the stockroom think I'm an idiot and so do the rest of the staff. They're nice people (honestly) but it's so awkward constantly making simple mistakes and having to be reminding everything over and over. It's getting to the point where I'm constantly being watched incase I mess up.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow... you are a lot like me. You had a much ****tier work experience, though. No one has confronted me yet. On my first week, I basically screwed up everything. I accidentally turned on the lights when people were watching the credits of a movie (I work at the movies). You are supposed to check to see if people are still watching before turning the lights on to clean. Somehow, I didn't see them and now I am EXTREMELY careful not to do that again (I check, double check, triple check, quadruple check). 

I also do things really slowly and I am really clumsy with my hands. I have really shaky hands due to anxiety and when I tried to clock in by swiping my card and putting my finger down on the sensor thing, it failed me like 7 or 8 times because my hands would not stop shaking... I have to hold my finger with my other hand and even then it usually fails me at least once. 

I also fail at interacting with customers (luckily, I'm getting a little better). People would ask things like "When does X start/end" and I would not know because I was not really explained how to do it. I eventually figured out that I had to use a specific sheet of paper for that (the times are usually wrong, though).

I also failed when they trained me to work at door. My SA went through the roof. I turned red and shook uncontrollable and managed to **** up tearing the tickets because I knew people were watching me. I was taken off and put back into the usher position.

So yeah, there are other people like you out there


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

That totally sucks :/

That happens to me too. I work in fashion retail and the amount of effort i put in to do things correctly, and then they tell me to do something else, then something else. Im constantly running around like a madwoman.. To no avail. I still get work mates and boss talking to me like an idiot.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel you. And I agree with whiterabbit.

I've started work last week as well, and somehow it feels like I'm expected to know how to do everything right from day one. It's intimidating. I'm trying my best to stay positive.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep i been at my job for 3 years and i forget small thing but people say im been lazy it not o forget or did not know i had to do that (things change all the time at my work) but when they forget they have a excuses or tell me stuff i have not done and to worry about me first it piss me off i would quit but i got two credit cards now and a car loan


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Been there many times, my man! it sucks. It's just the anxiety clouding your brain in my opinion.
I messed up putting items into a bag with a sticky bit at the top that seals the bag! I kept getting in a muddle because he was watching me, and getting teh sticky bit stuck to my hand etc!
It was so embarrassing! - He looked at me like I was genuinely retarded! 
lol


----------

